

'Hot' jobs? Health care, energy, many not requiring bachelor's - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/2009-09-01-jobs-community-college_N.htm?csp=34

======
Maven911
Most of these jobs have counterparts which are bachelor-degree required, and
pay a lot more.

Also, the criteria for the "hot" job is to be above the average wage of
32,000$.

